# 333 skis



## Greg (Apr 20, 2009)

Pretty interesting:

http://333skis.com/


----------



## Glenn (Apr 20, 2009)

That's a really interesting business model. It'll be interesting to see how things work out.


----------



## powbmps (Apr 20, 2009)

Pretty cool idea.  I'd like to see some reviews from people who have used them.


----------



## drjeff (Apr 21, 2009)

My interest is REALLY peaked on this one!  Seriously might have to pull the trigger and get myself a really funky pair of sticks for next year!


----------



## Grassi21 (Apr 21, 2009)

drjeff said:


> My interest is REALLY peaked on this one!  Seriously might have to pull the trigger and get myself a really funky pair of sticks for next year!



+1  I was looking over the site last night and started designing some top sheets in my head.  For that price and to be able to fine tune the dimensions and flex with the fabricator is a great concept.


----------



## drjeff (Apr 21, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> +1  I was looking over the site last night and started designing some top sheets in my head.  For that price and to be able to fine tune the dimensions and flex with the fabricator is a great concept.



I'm thinking about something in a 175ish length with a 12 to 13m radius and about 100mm underfoot and some uber funky graphics (might have to incorporate a little pic of my wife and kids into the graphics to help with the sell  )


----------



## Grassi21 (Apr 21, 2009)

drjeff said:


> I'm thinking about something in a 175ish length with a 12 to 13m radius and about 100mm underfoot and some uber funky graphics (might have to incorporate a little pic of my wife and kids into the graphics to help with the sell  )



i'm thinking mid 70s to mid 80s underfoot.  about the same length as you.  looking for something to use in the bumps at sundown but can also use on the groomers.  i might rock some sweet lacrosse graphics to piss pat off.


----------



## Greg (Apr 21, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> i'm thinking mid 70s to mid 80s underfoot.  about the same length as you.  looking for something to use in the bumps at sundown but can also use on the groomers.  i might rock some sweet lacrosse graphics to piss pat off.



Use the dimensions for the older Rossi Bandit X. IIRC those skis were great in the bumps, but usable all over the hill. Have him build you these:


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 21, 2009)

Greg said:


> Use the dimensions for the older Rossi Bandit X. IIRC those skis were great in the bumps, but usable all over the hill. Have him build you these:



from first hand experience, yes they are great in the bumps and more than capable all over the rest of the mountain.  I'm kicking myself for not buying a spare pair for when my current ones are dead.  great ski


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 21, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> from first hand experience, yes they are great in the bumps and more than capable all over the rest of the mountain.  I'm kicking myself for not buying a spare pair for when my current ones are dead.  great ski



I think I see a tie dyed ski in Deadheads future . . . :razz:


----------



## eatskisleep (Apr 21, 2009)

I'd consider getting a pair... anyone wanna post links to similar small ski companies?


----------



## Beetlenut (Apr 21, 2009)

drjeff said:


> I'm thinking about something in a 175ish length with a 12 to 13m radius and about 100mm underfoot and some uber funky graphics (might have to incorporate a little pic of my wife and kids into the graphics to help with the sell  )


 
+1 Just the dimensions I want for the trees and crud, but still be able to enjoy groomers on the way to getting there. I'm concerned on how the tips and tails will hold up with the steel edge not wrapping them?


----------



## Grassi21 (Apr 21, 2009)

Beetlenut said:


> I'm concerned on how the tips and tails will hold up with the steel edge not wrapping them?



+1


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 21, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> I think I see a tie dyed ski in Deadheads future . . . :razz:



one would think so, but surprisingly, I've never really been a fan of tie dye.  I own one that was given as a gift from my future sister in law two years ago and I think I've worn it once.   Maybe I'll bust it out at Sugarbush on Sunday


----------



## eatskisleep (Apr 22, 2009)

www.exoticskis.com


----------



## Edd (Apr 22, 2009)

drjeff said:


> I'm thinking about something in a 175ish length with a 12 to 13m radius and about 100mm underfoot and some uber funky graphics (might have to incorporate a little pic of my wife and kids into the graphics to help with the sell  )



That sounds like one hell of a tight turn radius for a 100mm ski.  Are there any mainstream models that approach those dimensions?


----------



## Beetlenut (Apr 22, 2009)

Edd said:


> That sounds like one hell of a tight turn radius for a 100mm ski. Are there any mainstream models that approach those dimensions?


 
I think the Line Prophet 100 is close. Maybe 14m radius. I was interested in those too. Maybe Terry can comment as I believe he picked-up a pair this year.


----------



## Edd (Apr 22, 2009)

Beetlenut said:


> I think the Line Prophet 100 is close. Maybe 14m radius. I was interested in those too. Maybe Terry can comment as I believe he picked-up a pair this year.



Just checked.  17.2 at a length of 179.  I wonder if something as tight as drjeff is describing might be hooky in pow.


----------



## Beetlenut (Apr 22, 2009)

Edd said:


> Just checked. 17.2 at a length of 179. I wonder if something as tight as drjeff is describing might be hooky in pow.


 
I skied a Salomon Xwing Tornado with a 12.9m turn radius this year and they were fine in powder. Had to detune the tails and tips though.

Specs for other lengths of the Prophet:
 15.4m at 165, 16.6m at 172, 17.2m at 179


----------



## drjeff (Apr 22, 2009)

Edd said:


> That sounds like one hell of a tight turn radius for a 100mm ski.  Are there any mainstream models that approach those dimensions?



Not sure if there's anything in a 100 under foot at the 13/14m radius range.  My Atomic B5 Metrons are a 13.2 radius and mid 70's underfoot,  I just want something WIDE underfoot that can still turn tight EASTERN trees.  Plus I figure based on the geometry of my B5's,  to get that 13/14m radius with 100 underfoot, those tips are going to be in the 150+ range   Now we're talking!


----------



## Terry (Apr 23, 2009)

Beetlenut said:


> I think the Line Prophet 100 is close. Maybe 14m radius. I was interested in those too. Maybe Terry can comment as I believe he picked-up a pair this year.


They are an awesome ski. I have not found anyplace where they did not ski good except solid ice. I even ran them the last few weeks in the race course and improved my times. I am not a great tree skier but took them into the woods in March and didn't have any problems. Real tight and deep moguls give me problems but they always have so it might just be me. In spring conditions they are fantastic. I would guess they might be good for pond skiming as well!


----------



## Philpug (Apr 23, 2009)

drjeff said:


> Not sure if there's anything in a 100 under foot at the 13/14m radius range.  My Atomic B5 Metrons are a 13.2 radius and mid 70's underfoot,  I just want something WIDE underfoot that can still turn tight EASTERN trees.  Plus I figure based on the geometry of my B5's,  to get that 13/14m radius with 100 underfoot, those tips are going to be in the 150+ range   Now we're talking!



Icelantic Shaman. 

Dimensions are one part of the equation, construction, flex both long and torsional and tail and tip profiles. Personally, I would want to see and ski a example of their product before I can decide what type of ski I would want from them. NeverSummer makes a great wide ski, but I wouldn't want a frontside carver from them, same as I wouldn't want a rockered powder ski from a race stock race ski construction. 

I am not dissing this company, I am intrigued by what they are doing and wish them the best and look forward to getting on what they got.


----------



## 333skis (Apr 25, 2009)

*Test Skis from 333skis*

Tracking inbound traffic to the site and wondered why a strong grouping is showing up from North East US.  I thank you for the interest your forum has generated.  I updated the site with a section for ski clubs, and forums which makes available test skis at a discounted price.  The purpose to acquaint disparate groups with 333 skis.  Hope it can be of use.

Somebody expressed a concern over the anchoring system that I utilize at the tip of the ski.  The anchor is past effective edge, 3 cm, into the tip before it bends 90 degrees inward for 2 cm.  In the picture, I bent to 45 deg but found it faster and cleaner to bend 90 deg.  When I get a chance I will see if any other concerns have been expressed so that I may respond.  Other wise please feel free to contact directly.

Michael Lish
333skis.com


----------



## Rambo (Apr 25, 2009)

Welcome 333skis, I checked out your website and it is amazing that you can build custom-made to order skis for $333.


----------



## Beetlenut (Apr 25, 2009)

333skis said:


> Somebody expressed a concern over the anchoring system that I utilize at the tip of the ski.  The anchor is past effective edge, 3 cm, into the tip before it bends 90 degrees inward for 2 cm.  In the picture, I bent to 45 deg but found it faster and cleaner to bend 90 deg.  When I get a chance I will see if any other concerns have been expressed so that I may respond.  Other wise please feel free to contact directly.
> 
> Michael Lish
> 333skis.com



Thanks for the response Michael. 
I was more concerned in how the tip and tail would hold up to abuse and chipping and splintering without the metal edge wrapping it. Not so much how the edge was anchored.  Very interesting concept for manufacturing a ski, and the price is impressive. What type of life span are you getting out of these skis?


----------



## eatskisleep (Apr 26, 2009)

Hmm... think we could get something like this going on this site?

http://333skis.com/ski-clubs-high-traffic-ski-blog-sites-discounts.php


----------



## 333skis (Apr 26, 2009)

*test ski for Alpine Zone*

Michael at 333skis,

I rely on the web to reach beyond my local area, Mammoth CA.  I set up a program to get test skis out faster to ski forums for review.  Getting traffic from your neck of the woods, Northeast US, so I'd be happy to build a test set for individuals on the forum to review and make comment.  Is there a central person or the forum admin that I can ship to who would make an effort to get the skis out and about?  If this seems like a plausible idea have someone from the forum contact me at michael@333skis.com and I'll get to it.  You can review your options for test skis at 333skis.com under the Test ski heading.  333 skis will cover all the cost associated with the Alpine Zone test set so no worries there.

Michael Lish


----------



## eatskisleep (Apr 26, 2009)

Welcome to the site... I am very interested in the skis, seems like a great concept for a great price in this economy. You might get a lot of people looking to save money and buy American rather than buy $800 factory built skis made in Taiwan. Cool stuff!


----------



## Grassi21 (Apr 27, 2009)

333skis said:


> Michael at 333skis,
> 
> I rely on the web to reach beyond my local area, Mammoth CA.  I set up a program to get test skis out faster to ski forums for review.  Getting traffic from your neck of the woods, Northeast US, so I'd be happy to build a test set for individuals on the forum to review and make comment.  Is there a central person or the forum admin that I can ship to who would make an effort to get the skis out and about?  If this seems like a plausible idea have someone from the forum contact me at michael@333skis.com and I'll get to it.  You can review your options for test skis at 333skis.com under the Test ski heading.  333 skis will cover all the cost associated with the Alpine Zone test set so no worries there.
> 
> Michael Lish



Michael, thanks for stopping in.  I have been reading over your site.  Love the workshop you have set up.  I'm shopping for an all mountain sk (Watea and the like)  that is more oriented to bumps.  The custom ski idea is making my decisoin process much harder.  

Greg is the site admin and ruler of Alpinezone.  I'm sure you can send him a Private Message to follow up on your questions.  If you go to Quick Links in the upper right and select Private Message you can send him a note.


----------



## Edd (Apr 27, 2009)

Greg said:


> Pretty interesting:
> 
> http://333skis.com/




Interesting is putting it mildly.  I bought skis this year and 2 pairs last season but I'm going to seriously consider this.  I'm just really curious how a set of boards these guys make would ski.  I might go bonkers trying to decide what dimensions to ask for.

I wonder if someone here will order a set with the AZ logo on them.  If so please post pics.


----------



## snoseek (Apr 27, 2009)

333skis said:


> Michael at 333skis,
> 
> I rely on the web to reach beyond my local area, Mammoth CA.  I set up a program to get test skis out faster to ski forums for review.  Getting traffic from your neck of the woods, Northeast US, so I'd be happy to build a test set for individuals on the forum to review and make comment.  Is there a central person or the forum admin that I can ship to who would make an effort to get the skis out and about?  If this seems like a plausible idea have someone from the forum contact me at michael@333skis.com and I'll get to it.  You can review your options for test skis at 333skis.com under the Test ski heading.  333 skis will cover all the cost associated with the Alpine Zone test set so no worries there.
> 
> Michael Lish



I'll be skiing for another month or more @ A-Basin. I may even be in Mammoth in early June if the mtn. is still open. I would love to try these skis


----------



## eatskisleep (Apr 28, 2009)

333skis said:


> Michael at 333skis,
> 
> I rely on the web to reach beyond my local area, Mammoth CA.  I set up a program to get test skis out faster to ski forums for review.  Getting traffic from your neck of the woods, Northeast US, so I'd be happy to build a test set for individuals on the forum to review and make comment.  Is there a central person or the forum admin that I can ship to who would make an effort to get the skis out and about?  If this seems like a plausible idea have someone from the forum contact me at michael@333skis.com and I'll get to it.  You can review your options for test skis at 333skis.com under the Test ski heading.  333 skis will cover all the cost associated with the Alpine Zone test set so no worries there.
> 
> Michael Lish



Greg what do you think about this? Sounds pretty cool to me... :beer:


----------



## 333skis (May 11, 2009)

*The cost of 333 skis  $333*

I'll give you a quick break down on the costs associated with skis.

The best materials package for nearly all ski companies is between $38 to $54 dollars US.  I use a birch wood core, sintered 2000 , knitted fiberglass in tria axial and double bias, rockwell 52 edge stock, and formulated resin.  My package is around $42 per set of skis.I have eliminated many of the costs associated with doing business, Factory, Advertising, re shipment from China (K2), Reps, and the graphics for the ski.  I do not stock skis and my re order on material is quick so inventory is low.  I build skis for a wage, not profit.  At $333 per set, less car insurance for the tow truck, and the 12 oz of fuel to build the ski, a few tools that get upgraded, the cost for materials and up keep, I make as much as a bad layer per hour.  

I've been in the industry for over 20 years innovating to stream line production.  The trailered factory, parked out back, fast track jigs, a keen mind for off the shelf materials which can cut costs dramatically and a sense of fairness in pricing keeps the product priced for a working persons wage.  

Hey, I eat better now, build a kill set of skis, have a view when I work, ski a heck of a lot,  and love what I do.  

Michael 
333


----------



## deadheadskier (May 11, 2009)

That's pretty cool Michael

Where did you learn how to build skis?  What was the initial start up cost for the manufacturing equipment?


----------



## 333skis (May 11, 2009)

*Regarding edge anchors*

My thought on full wrap edges is fuzzy.  For all the times you might hit something harder than the composite structure on the tip and tail of the ski you might actually need a steel edge to maintain composite integrity.  Keeping in mind the a back country "guide" who might be stabbing the skis in hard pack, a slacker dragging the ski on the parking lot, or the tree that says "hit me," the ski might be better off with a full wrap.  It does look good and is the standard for chinese manufacturing (K2, Liberty, Salomon, ect.)  and most European stock.  It does add cost and and time so the trade of for me is fast track re tooling, shorter build times and a chance to be innovative.  

There may be a concern that in ernest I have not addressed, but if I can get hold of these, I will address them.  

I hope that the way my responses sound is OK.  I try to keep it interesting.

Michael 
333


----------



## 333skis (May 11, 2009)

A traditional factory is based on Press capacity.  You build the shop around how quickly your press cycle times are, and how many presses you have.  A typical cycle time per press is apx. 27 minutes including resin cure at 170 deg, load and unloading of press and clean time.  About 2 sets an hour.  then you build the material prep side according to the feed rates to keep your builders on time.  Then you build the processing side, trim cut, side and base grind, finish and package.  A two press shop for cap or sidewall construction can range from $18,000 to $38,000 to set up with used equipement (grinders, band saws, tool boxes)  and up to $80,000 for new.  Then the time to build it, train staff, the learning curve, the rent, comp, and materials. 

My trailer cost $800 to build from scrap and reclaimed material.  The rest of the shop comes in under $4500.  My Press stacks which are still proprietary are within these costs.  I just hope I don't crash the damned thing at 55 mph or in the snow.  I was thinking of offering complete shops and training with the technology developed at 333 skis.  Level the playing field with China.

Michael 
333


----------



## 333skis (May 11, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> That's pretty cool Michael
> 
> Where did you learn how to build skis?  What was the initial start up cost for the manufacturing equipment?


I'm trying to post next to the original post sorry out of order. 

On the web site 333skis.com under the monoski page, http://333skis.com/yama-monoskis.php is my background in detail.  As for skis, I learned by listening, and tweaking the tool package from snowboards and the yama tool.


----------



## Rambo (May 11, 2009)

333skis said:


> A traditional factory is based on Press capacity.  You build the shop around how quickly your press cycle times are, and how many presses you have.  A typical cycle time per press is apx. 27 minutes including resin cure at 170 deg, load and unloading of press and clean time.  About 2 sets an hour.  then you build the material prep side according to the feed rates to keep your builders on time.  Then you build the processing side, trim cut, side and base grind, finish and package.  A two press shop for cap or sidewall construction can range from $18,000 to $38,000 to set up with used equipement (grinders, band saws, tool boxes)  and up to $80,000 for new.  Then the time to build it, train staff, the learning curve, the rent, comp, and materials.
> 
> My trailer cost $800 to build from scrap and reclaimed material.  The rest of the shop comes in under $4500.  My Press stacks which are still proprietary are within these costs.  I just hope I don't crash the damned thing at 55 mph or in the snow.  I was thinking of offering complete shops and training with the technology developed at 333 skis.  Level the playing field with China.
> 
> ...


Hey Michael 333: I'm thinking if you developed and started offering those complete shops, some big ski company like K2 or Rossignol would make a substantial offer to buy you out, in order to eliminate competition.


----------



## billski (May 11, 2009)

333skis said:


> A traditional factory is based on Press capacity. You build the shop around how quickly your press cycle times are, and how many presses you have. A typical cycle time per press is apx. 27 minutes including resin cure at 170 deg, load and unloading of press and clean time. About 2 sets an hour. then you build the material prep side according to the feed rates to keep your builders on time. Then you build the processing side, trim cut, side and base grind, finish and package. A two press shop for cap or sidewall construction can range from $18,000 to $38,000 to set up with used equipement (grinders, band saws, tool boxes) and up to $80,000 for new. Then the time to build it, train staff, the learning curve, the rent, comp, and materials.
> 
> My trailer cost $800 to build from scrap and reclaimed material. The rest of the shop comes in under $4500. My Press stacks which are still proprietary are within these costs. I just hope I don't crash the damned thing at 55 mph or in the snow. I was thinking of offering complete shops and training with the technology developed at 333 skis. Level the playing field with China.
> 
> ...


 
Damn Michael, this sure is amazing stuff.  Putting aside all the compliments, how do I, who knows nothing really about materials order and be sure they will be good for me?  I can't demo.  I have no doubts about your integrity, so it's not about delivering the goods, it's about getting what's right for me.  I hear what you're saying about different materials and formulas, so hear out my curiousity.  I'm interested in some east coast, powder day, woods skiing.  Trees can be tight, maybe not, quite variable terrain from steep to mellow, knarly lines here and there.  Sometime drainage/brook skiing, whatever.  Definitely not the west.  I'm also getting older, so I don't have the energy I used to.  We had a whole discussion last winter about brands and models.  The consensus was generally that a wood core was best and that underfoot I should probably be 90s+ underfoot.  Do you advise?  Or am I better off demoing production stuff and indicating, for example, I like the Volkl Gotama, can you make one like this.
Congratulations on stepping up.  I wish you much success!


It's pretty obvious that most of the markup is by the middlemen along the way.


----------



## Rambo (May 12, 2009)

333skis said:


> Michael at 333skis,
> 
> I rely on the web to reach beyond my local area, Mammoth CA.  I set up a program to get test skis out faster to ski forums for review.  Getting traffic from your neck of the woods, Northeast US, so I'd be happy to build a test set for individuals on the forum to review and make comment.  Is there a central person or the forum admin that I can ship to who would make an effort to get the skis out and about?  If this seems like a plausible idea have someone from the forum contact me at michael@333skis.com and I'll get to it.  You can review your options for test skis at 333skis.com under the Test ski heading.  333 skis will cover all the cost associated with the Alpine Zone test set so no worries there.
> 
> Michael Lish



Well Michael, I see your local area is Mammoth CA. It seems to me that here in the east we don't hear to much about it, but Mammoth seems to 
be 1 big time world class mountain with a long season and tons of snow.


----------



## 333skis (May 12, 2009)

*Mogul skis  333 skis*



Grassi21 said:


> Michael, thanks for stopping in.  I have been reading over your site.  Love the workshop you have set up.  I'm shopping for an all mountain sk (Watea and the like)  that is more oriented to bumps.  The custom ski idea is making my decisoin process much harder.
> 
> Greg is the site admin and ruler of Alpinezone.  I'm sure you can send him a Private Message to follow up on your questions.  If you go to Quick Links in the upper right and select Private Message you can send him a note.



Thank you.  I'll send a private message.  

As for the "custom ski thing" I am learning how different individuals go about the design process.   I am building out 3 ways in which I can quickly orient you in the right direction with as much or little information you need.  Ski are unique in that to function in the way the skier desires or hopes to desire, they have to contend with snow conditions, terrain, the mood of the skier, the type of skier, the learning curve and then you get old, the other side of the learning curve.  So to get from variable inputs to single outputs such as underfoot width, flex ect. gets interesting on the programing side.  

So, as for mogul skis, currently I am testing on two fronts.  Dedicated bump skis and training bump skis.  The main difference is side cut and underfoot width.  Dedicated, are slender with less side cut.  Training are wider under foot with a tad more side cut.  The reason being is so you can ski the ski over more types of terrain, get around the hill.

I'll post pictures and spec up coming on the test ski section at 333skis.com  Currently there is a set of Tele test skis at the http://333skis.com/tele-skis-being-built.php with a review.


----------



## 333skis (May 12, 2009)

*General constraints in ski design.*



Philpug said:


> Icelantic Shaman.
> 
> Dimensions are one part of the equation, construction, flex both long and torsional and tail and tip profiles. Personally, I would want to see and ski a example of their product before I can decide what type of ski I would want from them. NeverSummer makes a great wide ski, but I wouldn't want a frontside carver from them, same as I wouldn't want a rockered powder ski from a race stock race ski construction.
> 
> I am not dissing this company, I am intrigued by what they are doing and wish them the best and look forward to getting on what they got.




Dear Icelantic,

Very true the above.  Traditionally, a company will dedicate its line to a sector of the market, based on press capacity and the tooling package in the guts.  If your press is set for 160 effective edge then you build long skis (185 cm plus)  accordingly, with the camber plates built into the press and tip/tail slope also dedicated.  More presses mean a larger line, more expense, bigger crew, more problems. If you build with rocker, then the press is dedicated to that effective edge, and rocker profile.  Press's by vertue of their span need to be built to handle upward to  8 tons of outward presure over a  200 cm plus span.  They can get expensive and they take up floor space and they eat electricity.  What I am getting at, is a company that builds a particular type of ski does so because of tooling restrictions and marketing dollars to service the nitche they function in.  

Building out torsional rigidity can be a matter of the glass used.  Triaxial at 22 oz for max strength along the +45  -45 with a horizontal wood core package.  Same ski made lighter with 14 oz double bias keeps the strand orientation along same 45 deg axis's but takes out the longitude strands softening the length wise flex.  That can be compensated for by milling the core with less slope to add back the stiffness if desired.  

A great, wide ski has to have the right flex in conjunction with camber for huge air landings but rocker for max pow.  The presses I work with go camber to rocker in 2.7 minutes.  I've been building traditional ski press's for over 20 years and have incorporated adjustable camber tooling, and quick change guts with both electrical watlow elements as well as high temp water jackets to accelerate cure time.  2.7 minutes throat change, with one hand, is in a league of its own.

I always hope I sound well when I write these things out.  I too am not trying to diss any body, although when I was younger I would have f the world.  Trying to inform on the great wonderful world of skis design.  The 333 platform can break the casket open.

I did offer to send a test ski, costs covered at my end, to the forum for testing and feed back.  I think my posts are all over the place so the threads are hard to find.  If they can be consolidated would be great.  Many people are asking tech and general questions in different threads, a consolidation may help.  You can view the test process with a review of the ski at http://333skis.com/tele-skis-being-built.php

As for the test ski, it would be great to get a consensus on numbers from the forum and I can build out that ski and send for testing amongst group members.  If you guys decide to do this, 


Thank you 
Michael 
333


----------



## Edd (May 12, 2009)

Well obviously, Newmarket, NH is a very important skier town so it would be nice to get a demo set here.  I'm sure Deadheadskier and Eastcoastpowderhound will back me up on this. :wink:

Michael, I'm just kidding.....sort of.


----------



## eastcoastpowderhound (May 12, 2009)

Edd said:


> Well obviously, Newmarket, NH is a very important skier town so it would be nice to get a demo set here.  I'm sure Deadheadskier and Eastcoastpowderhound will back me up on this. :wink:
> 
> Michael, I'm just kidding.....sort of.



yup, newmarket, NH is a hot spot for sure.  I've got my own demo fleet so we could do some significant side by side comparrisons of 333 skis to one of the european ski manufacturers.


----------



## Edd (May 12, 2009)

eastcoastpowderhound said:


> yup, newmarket, NH is a hot spot for sure.  I've got my own demo fleet so we could do some significant side by side comparrisons of 333 skis to one of the european ski manufacturers.



Yeah, we'll compare 'em to these also.  We'll be very thorough.


----------



## 333skis (May 12, 2009)

*Mammoth is still open, try test skis 333*



snoseek said:


> I'll be skiing for another month or more @ A-Basin. I may even be in Mammoth in early June if the mtn. is still open. I would love to try these skis



If you are going to be here in Mammoth please call.  Can help out with a Cabin and test skis.  760 709 6413

I will be in Mammoth till season end then back to Olancha.  

Yes, Mammoth is huge and top tier.


----------



## snoseek (Sep 6, 2009)

Bumping this awesome thread for more visual answers 


pt 1.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=liSJ...om/333-ski-videos.php&feature=player_embedded





pt 2. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=idABWvvb8zQ&feature=related


pt 3-   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=idABWvvb8zQ&feature=related



Gawd why am I sofa king tech-tarded!!!!!!


Anyways we have one pair on order (gift for g.f.'s dad) with two more in the very near future. 222 for the test model custom is silly cheap. There is no doubt in my mind this guy makes bomber skis...in the states.....using mostly American local product.....with solar power. No snotty sponsered kids, no paid advertising, no ski shop, no reps, no full page ads in ski mags selling improbable ideals, just hand made boards with soul....sign me the F$#$ up! 


As skiers we can only hope this guy is successful and helps create this kind of model for other companies to follow.


----------



## snoseek (Sep 12, 2009)

Bump for Micheals article in powder this month.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Sep 12, 2009)

snoseek said:


> Bump for Micheals article in powder this month.



Have you received your skis yet?  Or did you ever demo a pair before buying.  I want to get a pair of them, but dont feel like wasting money if they are not built well enough.  The price seems great, but what do you loose by saving that money?


----------



## snoseek (Sep 13, 2009)

Hawkshot99 said:


> Have you received your skis yet?  Or did you ever demo a pair before buying.  I want to get a pair of them, but dont feel like wasting money if they are not built well enough.  The price seems great, but what do you loose by saving that money?



No I Haven't ordered my own skis yet so no but I can confirm from a reliable source that Micheal makes quality product. Just look at his set-up and the fact that satisfaction is guaranteed, watch the vids.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 14, 2009)

snoseek said:


> Bumping this awesome thread for more visual answers
> 
> 
> pt 1.
> ...



Looks really cool.  I watched part of the first video, I'll have to watch the rest when I'm not at work.  I'm very curious to hear some first hand reports on these skis.


----------



## tjf67 (Sep 14, 2009)

bvibert said:


> Looks really cool.  I watched part of the first video, I'll have to watch the rest when I'm not at work.  I'm very curious to hear some first hand reports on these skis.



He offered to build a pair and send it out for the clit crew to try, why dont you guys take him up on his offer?


----------



## bvibert (Sep 14, 2009)

tjf67 said:


> He offered to build a pair and send it out for the clit crew to try, why dont you guys take him up on his offer?



I thought about it, but being far from an expert I wasn't sure that I could give them a fair evaluation.


----------



## eatskisleep (Dec 1, 2009)

Read the homepage, not good news in my opinion, looks like he took on too much work and is not only building set skis, not all custom like before?

http://333skis.com/


----------



## severine (Dec 1, 2009)

There was a big blow-up on TGR. He deleted his original thread so nobody can see the comments buyers made, but one of the buyers made a new thread. Check it out. Build quality was sub-par, apparently, and very late.


----------



## bvibert (Dec 1, 2009)

Sounds like they realize there's a big problem, and that they bit off more than they could chew.  Now they're trying to take a step back, correct the problems, and hopefully continue on their original path.

It's a cool concept, I hope they can turn it around.


----------



## severine (Dec 1, 2009)

bvibert said:


> Sounds like they realize there's a big problem, and that they bit off more than they could chew.  Now they're trying to take a step back, correct the problems, and hopefully continue on their original path.
> 
> It's a cool concept, I hope they can turn it around.


Read the thread. Also mistreated customers, from my understanding. Somebody who questioned when their order would be fulfilled had the order canceled on him, for example.

I don't know the whole story, but 333 is not a popular ski manufacturer on TGR right now...


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 1, 2009)

severine said:


> Read the thread. Also mistreated customers, from my understanding. Somebody who questioned when their order would be fulfilled had the order canceled on him, for example.
> 
> I don't know the whole story, but 333 is not a popular ski manufacturer on TGR right now...



Sounds like the soup nazi of the ski industry! NO SKIS FOR U!


----------



## eatskisleep (Dec 1, 2009)

Link to threads?


----------



## severine (Dec 2, 2009)

eatskisleep said:


> Link to threads?


http://www.tetongravity.com/forums/showthread.php?t=176316

This is where the question is posed about the future of small ski-makers (and comments are made in light of the 333 situation):
http://www.tetongravity.com/forums/showthread.php?t=176827

The original thread by the owner of the company was deleted by him, so all those comments are lost. Others I may have read mixed into other threads.


----------



## Glenn (Dec 2, 2009)

Wow! An interesting turn of events there.


----------



## riverc0il (Dec 2, 2009)

Too bad. I really like the idea. But at $333 for a custom built pair of skis, it may be no wonder there were quality issues. Most other custom ski builders all charge well over a thousand for a custom job. Granted, their infrastructure is substantially more modern than 333 but I think that price may be a little too low... thus the fact that they received more orders than they could handle. Had they called the company 444 skis or 555 skis, the QC problems might not be an issue, they might not have had to burn as many potential customers, and would not be suffering through some bad press.

That said, it seems like the company is genuinely trying to do things right and are willing to burn bridges and piss off potential customers in order to get a clean start. Obviously, they do not have a marketing division because it was handled rather crudely to say the least :lol: But I would not discount them completely due to this break down in their first year. Though as a business looking to grow, they are going to have some bad press to overcome if they ever want to make another go at large scale production.


----------



## snoseek (Dec 3, 2009)

Starting with no money, working out of a trailer, hundreds of orders is gonna take some time to evolve into. If they can hang in there and dial it in I think over time there is a chance. I still have hope in this guy. Fuck TGR, on this topic anyway- there is a wealth of info and ripping skiers. They are not the be all, end all.


----------

